# Smith-Worthington reviews



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Any reviews on the newer saddles by this maker would be greatly appreciated  Specifically looking at the Stellar line.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I ended up buying a used Smith-Worthington Stellar Altair  I'll add my own review...what a beautiful saddle! I was told it is a 2012 model. The leather is very soft and supple. The seat is very comfortable and it has adjustable knee/thigh blocks which I love! I have only had the opportunity to ride in it once, but I would recommend this particular model to anyone! 

Note, the black spot on the panel of my saddle is damage caused by the previous owner not using billet guards!! I'm now searching for a pair to make sure it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The dark spot may be been cause from dye transferring from with high boots or half chaps.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Smith worthingtons are typically very nice saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My first English saddle was a Smith Worthington, I loved it. It was 40 years old when I received it as a gift. I finally just wore it out. I gave it to my Aunt so she can keep it in her living room and smell a horse.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> The dark spot may be been cause from dye transferring from with high boots or half chaps.


I was hoping that when I bought it (online), but when it arrived it is in fact damage. The leather has been quite worn in that spot and its obviously due to not using billet guards. At least it isn't visible when riding!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's funny you ended up with the Altair. Of all the saddles I sat in recently, that one fit my long legs the best. Glad you like it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You do know that in your next lesson whizy, I will find a reason to get on Sophie so I can sit in your saddle lol


----------

